# The Stallion .....



## shirleyno2 (7 February 2011)

I'd most like to take home from the SSGB:

Upton's Deli Circus [and Don VHP Z]!! 


Who are yours??


----------



## magic104 (7 February 2011)

Legrande
Franklyn Sugar
Randi - though doubt could keep up with him!!
Power Blade
Oh the list would just go on & on.  I would also like to take the Funnells home to work their magic on the homebreds, both human & animal!


----------



## eventrider23 (7 February 2011)

You GOT to take Don VHP  home lol!!!

I would have loved to steal:

Franklyn Sugar - SERIOUSLY one to watch - just a superbly schooled and mannered baby!
Power Blade
Challon Z
Zilando
Deli
Landpirol
Billy Mexico
Legrande - that trot! WOW!
and my always fave boy El Thuder 

Now to win the lottery!!


----------



## eventrider23 (7 February 2011)

Forgot one - Valencio!


----------



## sare_bear (7 February 2011)

Would have to be Legrande, although wouldn't be able to sit to that trot!

Also, love Upton's Deli Circus, Billy be cool and Zilandro.


----------



## no_no_nanette (7 February 2011)

Agree with many of the above : and seriously considering Don VHP for our brick ****house this year, to add some length of leg and blood!

Also :   Power Blade
          Crusador
          Revolution (his progeny record is pretty impressive!) 
          Balloon
          Uptons Deli Circus
          Landpirol
          and the GIGANTIC Primitive Star!!  (And did really, really like the Spotty One ,     what an honest chap) - oh and my always heart throb Caretino Glory .....

how am I going to get them all into a VW Golf?


----------



## magic104 (7 February 2011)

I also liked Marcus Aurelius & it was nice to see an Arab along with Maestro Menezes De La Gesse.


----------



## magic104 (7 February 2011)

I also liked Marcus Aurelius & it was nice to see an Arab along with Maestro Menezes De La Gesse.


----------



## stolensilver (7 February 2011)

I'm spoilt for choice! Uptons Deli Circus is a dude and I was lucky enough to win the covering to him in the auction. Woo Hoo! 

Legrande is simply gorgeous. I'd really like to use him on my Trakehner mare in the future. 

Revolution and his son Sir Suave were gorgeous too, such lovely temperaments. 

Its a good job I don't do showjumping as I couldnt choose between all the fabulous jumping stallions that were there. We have so many top class stallions available in the UK now. we are very lucky.


----------



## LynneB (7 February 2011)

Landpirol was superb and I haven't heard of him before or seen him so it was lovely....many to choose from!


----------



## tipsytiger2 (7 February 2011)

legrande - just to look at and cuddle!
challon z and don vhp z - to ride
was v impressed with how sir suave handled himself, really nice genuine chap!


----------



## millitiger (7 February 2011)

Balloon for me.

Also really impressed with both Louella boys.


----------



## cruiseline (7 February 2011)

Shirley that is just not fair rubbing it in like that, you already have Don VHP Z and we ALL want him.

I WANT ........................... Claire has just reminded me that, 'wants don't get, so please many I have'...................

WARRIOR (but who doesn't)
DON VHP Z (My Sandro mare will suit him down to the ground)
BALLOON (such a super boy with a fantastic temperament, so chilled both over a fence and on the flat, a cuddle bunny in the stable too)
LANDPIROL (what a super stamp of horse he is, certainly fills the eye)
BILLY CONGO (Looks like a novice could have popped him over the top of the wings, so uncomplicated)
ARGENTO (Off the floor over his fences, he screams POWER POWER POWER)
AVANTI AMOROUS ARCHIE (Lovely ID type, athletic and sane, fabulous)
CARETINO GLORY (Super boy and I LOVE Sussex Caretino, his daughter, I want to take her home)
CHATEAU DE BRION QUAINTON (as long as I can have DJ Chinook with him too, he was stunning and so well behaved for a baby)
MARCUS AURELIUS (my endurance mares would really like to meet him)
RUGHAVENS JACKPOT (such a sweet boy)
ZILANDO (both talent and colour)
STORMHILL MINK (what a wonderful boy he is and my goodness he really can move)

It is so difficult, the list could go on and on. I apologise if I have not mentioned anyones horse, being stuck in the stables most of the day I actually missed quite a few of them. But I can say that there was not one stallion who didn't behave himself in the stables. It was a hive of activity all day and not a peep out of the boys even though we had stallions being walked up and down the corridors between stables all day long. They were a credit to their owners and handlers.

Roll on 2012 yay.....................................


----------



## LynneB (7 February 2011)

cruiseline said:



			CHATEAU DE BRION QUAINTON (as long as I can have DJ Chinook with him too, he was stunning and so well behaved for a baby)....
		
Click to expand...



no! He's mine MINE I TELL YOU mwuwaahhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaa

and thank you lol


----------



## GinnieRedwings (7 February 2011)

1- Don VHP Z
2- Balloon
3- Challon Z
4- Warrior
5- Legrande
6- Zanzibar

I'd put more but that would be greedy...


----------



## cruiseline (7 February 2011)

LynneB said:



			no! He's mine MINE I TELL YOU mwuwaahhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaa

and thank you lol
		
Click to expand...

lol

Well you missed the best bit of his first ever party!!!!!! He came out of the indoor and passaged all the way back to the stables, at one point when the wind got up his tail, he did the most spectacular capriole, six foot in the air, but never once took a pull on the leadrope. What a good boy Bless him


----------



## LynneB (7 February 2011)

just typical of me to miss all this AND my camera would have worked better outside than in lol - maybe the gorgeous Legrande has been teaching him all he knows!


----------



## Jackpotsstud (7 February 2011)

I had a lovely time and it was great to meet all those people, and to put names to faces by meeting Shirley and Cruiseline.

I would have loved to have put on my lorry for the journey home:

Maestro
Legrande
Uptons Deli Circus (I don't like jumping but this stallion makes me want to have a go!)
Flammengold 
Balloon


----------



## cmg (7 February 2011)

There were so many beauties there, but there's just the one that would make me cry into my coffee if I could never use him on my big TB mare, and that would have to be Primitive Star.

I love Philip.  I want Philip.  I need Philip.  I WILL HAVE PHILIP............


----------



## Bearskin (7 February 2011)

For me the stand outs were:

Asterix E Z
Balloon
Zilando
Warrior
Chateau De Brion
Argento
Legrande

And several others!


----------



## shirleyno2 (7 February 2011)

glad to see so many of you picked just the one stallion!!


----------



## GinnieRedwings (7 February 2011)

shirleyno2 said:



			glad to see so many of you picked just the one stallion!!
		
Click to expand...

Why pick one when you could hypothetically have 20? 

eta - you'll be pleased to hear that if I had to choose 1, it would be one of yours... Better up the security


----------



## Spiderman (7 February 2011)

I sadly didn't get to see any others in the main ring as we were busy in the stable with visitors wanting a cuddle with Spider.
However I did see Franklyn Sugar warming up and thought he'd be one I'd like to take home, as well as my own, of course!


----------



## GinnieRedwings (7 February 2011)

Spider was really nice, loose, soft and very well behaved for such a young stallion, but there was so much on offer, my head's still spinning!


----------



## Spiderman (7 February 2011)

GinnieRedwings said:



			Spider was really nice, loose, soft and very well behaved for such a young stallion, but there was so much on offer, my head's still spinning!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, actually that means an awful lot to me. My young rider was under instruction to give him a nice time, and although he can move with a lot more lift and power, I just feel that he's too young to be pumped up as yet.


----------



## cruiseline (7 February 2011)

Spiderman said:



			Thank you, actually that means an awful lot to me. My young rider was under instruction to give him a nice time, and although he can move with a lot more lift and power, I just feel that he's too young to be pumped up as yet.
		
Click to expand...

Very wise instructions too, he is a super young horse with a very promising future ahead of him and such a sweetie too


----------



## dianchi (7 February 2011)

Im already expecting to one of the boys there hehehehe! Cant wait for my archie foal to arrive


----------



## barley (7 February 2011)

Warrior and Balloon stood out for me but obviously I would have to take Shane Breen home with me to ride them!


----------



## magic104 (7 February 2011)

barley said:



			Warrior and Balloon stood out for me but obviously I would have to take Shane Breen home with me to ride them!
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes, the daughter noticed him!


----------



## lauren1988 (7 February 2011)

So many lovely stallions! I LOVED Legrande, his elevation was incredible! I suppose I'm a bit biased as I have a Legrande baby due soon   I also loved Franklyn Sugar, I had been researching him before attending SSGB but thought he was even better than I was expecting, fantastic temperament and moved beutifully.
Although they are not the type of stallions I would use on my mare, I also really liked Chellon Z and Warrior - I'm not usually a fan of chestnuts but he is lovely   He was such a good boy in the mini lesson with Fiona Bigwood


----------



## Simsar (7 February 2011)

Archie all the way. x


----------



## GinnieRedwings (7 February 2011)

Spiderman said:



			Thank you, actually that means an awful lot to me. My young rider was under instruction to give him a nice time, and although he can move with a lot more lift and power, I just feel that he's too young to be pumped up as yet.
		
Click to expand...

I have a natural bias towards showjumpers and always find the pure dressage horses a bit stilted, due - I think - to the current fashion of prioritising flashy front footwork over back end action. So I prefered Spider (and also Zanzibar, who had the very last set on Sunday and I don't feel enough people saw) to some of the other horses shown on the Sunday, because his back end action is so nice and loose and "proportionate" to his front end action, if you see what I mean. I know he is technically a dual purpose stallion, but as he wasn't being shown jumping, his dressage set on Sunday was all I could judge him on and I was really quite impressed.



Simsar said:



			Archie all the way. x
		
Click to expand...

And of course, you are not biased  
Archie WAS truly impressive, soooo balanced and forward, ridden in a snaffle and NO spurs. 
I still go for the tall and elegant (and probably WB!) though - if I had to take just one away, that would have to be Don VHP Z. Amazing, amazing horse.


----------



## eventrider23 (7 February 2011)

AND Archie is unshod!


----------



## Smee (8 February 2011)

I'm gutted I couldn't make it.  Everyone seems to have had a ball!  Did anyone see Santana?  I have a baby due by him this year (last years National Foaling Bank auction prize).


----------



## shirleyno2 (8 February 2011)

Santana looked fabulous, a real future star, I also liked Zanzibar too! And we need more Archie's in this world.


----------



## JanetGeorge (8 February 2011)

GinnieRedwings said:



			And of course, you are not biased  
Archie WAS truly impressive, soooo balanced and forward, ridden in a snaffle and NO spurs.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately I couldn't get there - but from all I've heard it was an enormous success, very well organised, and JUST what British Breeding - and stallion owners - need!!

And Archie IS fantastic - he epitomises everything the TRUE RID stallion should be!  I guess you could say I'm biased too - I have two divine 2 year old fillies by him, 2 yearling fillies and 2 yearling colts - and 6 mares (all daughters of my own stallion) in foal to him for this year!


----------



## eventrider23 (8 February 2011)

JG - be biased all you want!  He was amazing and truly gained a fan club there!  Such an established, well schooled, rhythmic and consistent horse.  I don't think his contact and frame moved once throughout his show and he was just soo easy and willing.  The only thing he spooked at was at the end when everyone cheered him bless him it was like he suddenly noticed there was an audience and leped back and got a worried look on his face...but that was it...and then showed off a lovely extended trot to finish!


----------



## LadyRascasse (8 February 2011)

Didn't go but have seen the pics and for me first and for most I love Legrande but I am biased as I have loved him from the very first photo I ever saw of him. From the photos there are a couple I like, Don VHP Z, Amour G and Billy Mexico. 

I hope you will be doing it again next year as I have told my OH that we are going!


----------



## shirleyno2 (8 February 2011)

LadyRascasse said:



			I hope you will be doing it again next year as I have told my OH that we are going!
		
Click to expand...

Definetely!! and thank you all


----------



## cruiseline (9 February 2011)

I am home now and still buzzing from one of the best weekends I have had in a long long time.

Thank you all for your wonderful comments regarding Legrande. I have to admit to shedding a tear when he came in on Sunday with Claire in top hat and tails. I really need to say a big thank you to her for preparing him so well for the occasion, he looked like he was floating on air at times.


----------



## no_no_nanette (9 February 2011)

"Floating on air" just describes the amazing lightness and elevation that Legrande showed in his dressage on Sunday.  You must have been a very, very proud mum (of both daughter and stallion!   )

Having brewed for a couple of days on stallion choices for my TB mare, Challon Z seems to have risen to the top of the list, rather to my surprise, as he didn't start there!  But the more that I saw of him, and the more that I thought about his wonderful temperament (an important one as far as she is concerned!) and his pedigree - Holstein x TB, with TB up close, (Irish Taxi) and the great Holstein lines of Caretino through Caridor Z - the clearer I became that he is probably the right stallion for her!  I have to say that for total indecisives like me it was very valuable to get a second look at some of the stallions on Day Two of the SSGB.


----------



## GinnieRedwings (9 February 2011)

no_no_nanette said:



			Having brewed for a couple of days on stallion choices for my TB mare, Challon Z seems to have risen to the top of the list, rather to my surprise, as he didn't start there!  But the more that I saw of him, and the more that I thought about his wonderful temperament.
		
Click to expand...

Funny isn't it? I feel exactly the same way about him. He didn't excite me a great deal on paper, looked like someone's nice RC pony in the stable (very correctly put together, but not very exciting) THEN looked $1,000,000 under saddle - perfect workmanlike paces with great back end action and ground cover, great jump, and getting on with the job quietly and obediently. Loved him. He has also made it onto my top-5.


----------



## no_no_nanette (9 February 2011)

GinnieRedwings said:



			Funny isn't it? I feel exactly the same way about him. He didn't excite me a great deal on paper, looked like someone's nice RC pony in the stable (very correctly put together, but not very exciting) THEN looked $1,000,000 under saddle - perfect workmanlike paces with great back end action and ground cover, great jump, and getting on with the job quietly and obediently. Loved him. He has also made it onto my top-5.
		
Click to expand...

You're spot on GinnieRedwings!  Another one for me who can be described as not necessarily having the "pizzazz" of some of the other stallions, but who looked incredibly rideable, totally efficient over jumps, lovely type, and who I have seen performing a foot-perfect dressage test at Tweseldown, is Billy Be Cool.


----------



## stolensilver (9 February 2011)

The SSGB helped me finally make my mind up too. After months of researching and going to see stallions and looking up their progeny records I've chosen Upton's Deli Circus. I loved him last year at the expo and loved him even more this year. It also helps that his son Upton's Who was placed 4th at Bramham and is going to do Badminton this year.  

Revolution came a very close second. He is such a lovely stallion with manners to burn and his stallion son Sir Suave was incredible in his display, so calm for his age, very good looking and loads of ability. 

Legrande stole the show though IMO. His movement is incredible. I would love to use him in the future on a dressage mare. Well done Lynn and Claire on producing him so well. He really is a credit to you both.


----------



## eventrider23 (9 February 2011)

SS - so glad you finally chose a boy and Deli could not be a better choice...such a darling!!!

RE Challon Z - I have had my eye on him for ages but only got to see him for the first time at SSGB and loved his workmanlike easygoing attitude....definitely on my list for the future!


----------



## stolensilver (9 February 2011)

I managed to miss Challon Z completely! I think I was in the stable cuddling Legrande and Revolution when he was on. I think it's likely that there will be even more stallions at the SSGB next year which may mean fewer breaks in the programme. What a dilemma! How do you choose whether to watch the show, watch the warm up or go to the stables?


----------



## cruiseline (9 February 2011)

stolensilver said:



			Legrande stole the show though IMO. His movement is incredible. I would love to use him in the future on a dressage mare. Well done Lynn and Claire on producing him so well. He really is a credit to you both.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you so much for your lovely comments 

One that has not been mentioned, but really stood out to me as a lovely horse was KEPI DELLE he looked so uncomplicated and easy to ride. He made all the fences look like cross poles in the ease of which he jumped them.

I missed so many of the stallions in the ring, as the stable block was just so busy, which is a real shame as I would have loved to have seen 

Upton Deli Circus
Asterix EZ
Primitive Star
Challon Z
More of the Billy horses
Valencio
Zilando (although I have seen him out at shows.....love him)
and MANY MANY more.

anyone with videos, please post links


----------



## no_no_nanette (9 February 2011)

stolensilver said:



			The SSGB helped me finally make my mind up too. After months of researching and going to see stallions and looking up their progeny records I've chosen Upton's Deli Circus. I loved him last year at the expo and loved him even more this year. It also helps that his son Upton's Who was placed 4th at Bramham and is going to do Badminton this year.  

Revolution came a very close second. He is such a lovely stallion with manners to burn and his stallion son Sir Suave was incredible in his display, so calm for his age, very good looking and loads of ability. 

Legrande stole the show though IMO. His movement is incredible. I would love to use him in the future on a dressage mare. Well done Lynn and Claire on producing him so well. He really is a credit to you both.
		
Click to expand...

One of the real upsides to seeing the stallions in their stables was how very many of them were complete pussycats, loved their people, and had friendly and calm temperaments.  I've seen Uptons Deli Cirucs several times now, once at Badminton when he was tied up to a lorry surrounded by admirers, with children patting him, and he was loving every minute of it!

I loved Revolution, (we were allowed a sneaky late night view and cuddle of him and his son at the SSGB) and would definitely consider using him on my ISH mare next year - his progeny's results are very impressive, and somehow have not attracted the attention that they deserve until very recently.  There's going to be an article on him and Sir Suave in this month's online Horse Breeders Magazine.


----------



## GinnieRedwings (9 February 2011)

cruiseline said:



			Thank you so much for your lovely comments 

One that has not been mentioned, but really stood out to me as a lovely horse was KEPI DELLE he looked so uncomplicated and easy to ride. He made all the fences look like cross poles in the ease of which he jumped them.
		
Click to expand...

CL, I have to add my voice to others. Legrande was simply breathtaking & Claire looked great on top, as well as being incredibly friendly and welcoming on the ground. Sorry I didn't get round to saying hello to you personally (although I did identify you as the very tanned lady in the midst of us who've had to winter here ), but I probably paid much more attention to your lovely stallion and Claire's GSD pups 

Re: Kepi d'Elle, I agree, what a fantastic boy (and built like a tank, he's simply huge, with plenty of bone and a leg in each corner). He was also VERY friendly when I went to bother him in his stable. Only small drawback... he is a bit long in the back. Looks like a hell of a job to keep his loin and backside muscled up. Would have to be put to a very short coupled lighter mare.


----------



## cruiseline (9 February 2011)

GinnieRedwings said:



			Only small drawback... he is a bit long in the back. Looks like a hell of a job to keep his loin and backside muscled up. Would have to be put to a very short coupled lighter mare.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed 

Thanks, it was really a delight to meet people in the stables, everyone was so friendly, we thoroughly enjoyed the interaction with you all.

Roll on 2012..........


----------



## shirleyno2 (9 February 2011)

So how about 3 sets of stable times with a open and close time? That way everyone has time to go to stables and not miss stallions in arena and stallion owners get time to watch other stallions too?


----------



## Spiderman (9 February 2011)

Excellent idea.


----------



## millthyme (9 February 2011)

The only 2 I wanted to take home were Zanzibar and Maestro...but wait a minute I DID. Im so honored to groom from such stunning and gentle stallions. Shame not too many people got to check out Zanzibar as hes or hope for 2016!


----------



## GinnieRedwings (9 February 2011)

millthyme said:



The only 2 I wanted to take home were Zanzibar and Maestro...but wait a minute I DID. Im so honored to groom from such stunning and gentle stallions. Shame not too many people got to check out Zanzibar as hes or hope for 2016! 

Click to expand...

Lucky you!

I normally don't like Lussos. I don't like the roman nose so much and I generally find the Hispanic paces too high and not long enough, but Maestro was class... He covered ground beautifully and looked really smart. He was just a little tense in the ring. I caught him in the warm up and he moved magnificently.

And Zanzibar, well, he was my second "surprise" of the week-end (together with Challon Z). I would pick him in a heartbeat if I had a mare for him. Fabulous back end action. Also loved Amy Stovold laughing her head off as he was being a bit spooky during his set. I got to chat to her afterwards as I went to congratulate her and let her know how much I had liked the horse and she explained he had been with her (and in work) only 2 months, having spent the previous 4 years covering only in Holland. He is a class act and I am sure he will do extremely well.


----------



## no_no_nanette (10 February 2011)

GinnieRedwings said:



			Lucky you!

I normally don't like Lussos. I don't like the roman nose so much and I generally find the Hispanic paces too high and not long enough, but Maestro was class... He covered ground beautifully and looked really smart. He was just a little tense in the ring. I caught him in the warm up and he moved magnificently.

And Zanzibar, well, he was my second "surprise" of the week-end (together with Challon Z). I would pick him in a heartbeat if I had a mare for him. Fabulous back end action. Also loved Amy Stovold laughing her head off as he was being a bit spooky during his set. I got to chat to her afterwards as I went to congratulate her and let her know how much I had liked the horse and she explained he had been with her (and in work) only 2 months, having spent the previous 4 years covering only in Holland. He is a class act and I am sure he will do extremely well.
		
Click to expand...

I missed him in the ring, but saw him in the stables, and sounds like he's another one we should definitely be watching out for


----------



## eventrider23 (10 February 2011)

Zanzibar was stunning - as GR says he was beautifully behaved for a horse in work for 2 months.  Truly someone special to watch!


----------



## magic104 (10 February 2011)

shirleyno2 said:



			So how about 3 sets of stable times with a open and close time? That way everyone has time to go to stables and not miss stallions in arena and stallion owners get time to watch other stallions too?
		
Click to expand...

I think that is a great idea as it will give the horses a break too.


----------



## Minxie (10 February 2011)

Sorry - numptie question.

But 'Spider' that people are referring to actually Amour G ?


----------



## Spiderman (10 February 2011)

Minxie said:



			Sorry - numptie question.

But 'Spider' that people are referring to actually Amour G ?
		
Click to expand...

Amour G's stable name is Spider, so yes.  (And not a numpty question, how would you know? )


----------



## Minxie (10 February 2011)

Spiderman said:



			Amour G's stable name is Spider, so yes.  (And not a numpty question, how would you know? )
		
Click to expand...

Ah, thank you.  If your website has about 800 hits over the past week - those have been me  

Can I pm with some questions please?  I don't want to waste anybodies time as I'm not sure if I'll be putting my mare in foal this year or not.  It depends on how well my friend is doing and if she is happy to stop the competition season early. So it might be next year if they do well over the coming months. 

It would only be a few questions - I promise


----------



## Spiderman (10 February 2011)

Of course, no problem at all!


----------



## Kinetica Stud (10 February 2011)

Sounds as if everyone had a fantastic weekend, pity I was working that weekend.  Can't wait for next year when I'll be taking Don Rolieto out.  He is in the process of being backed so thought it might interrupt his work so I'll wait until his .


----------



## ihatework (11 February 2011)

no_no_nanette said:



			"Floating on air" just describes the amazing lightness and elevation that Legrande showed in his dressage on Sunday.  You must have been a very, very proud mum (of both daughter and stallion!   )

Having brewed for a couple of days on stallion choices for my TB mare, Challon Z seems to have risen to the top of the list, rather to my surprise, as he didn't start there!  But the more that I saw of him, and the more that I thought about his wonderful temperament (an important one as far as she is concerned!) and his pedigree - Holstein x TB, with TB up close, (Irish Taxi) and the great Holstein lines of Caretino through Caridor Z - the clearer I became that he is probably the right stallion for her!  I have to say that for total indecisives like me it was very valuable to get a second look at some of the stallions on Day Two of the SSGB.
		
Click to expand...

Good choice! I know the stallion and the owner plus have a friend with a foal by him. I can't express how much I like Challon, but it isn't nearly as much as his owner adores him! Put it this way, he was the horse she rode throughout her pregnancy ....


----------



## henryhorn (12 February 2011)

I agree with 3 sets of times, sounds a perfect solution.


----------



## cruiseline (12 February 2011)

Kinetica Stud said:



			Sounds as if everyone had a fantastic weekend, pity I was working that weekend.  Can't wait for next year when I'll be taking Don Rolieto out.  He is in the process of being backed so thought it might interrupt his work so I'll wait until his .
		
Click to expand...

Will look forward to seeing him  it sounds like we might need to make it a 3 day affair in 2012


----------



## shirleyno2 (12 February 2011)

cruiseline said:



			it sounds like we might need to make it a 3 day affair in 2012 

Click to expand...

So not funny!! 2013 maybe?


----------

